# Tahirou Sani better than Lebron?



## Mystikal

Tahirou Sani who's in France right now I heard was regarded by some the best Prospect in the world. You guys think he might be better than Lebron? Sani dominated in the French junior league averaging something like 50ppg and 30 rpg. I know he had a 100 point 50 reb game. He playing really good in France right now in a older league. He's outplayed every american high school player so far including Carmello Anthony and Luol Deng. He dunked over 7 people in a dunk contest. What do you guys think? If anybody knows more please post


----------



## SkywalkerAC

wow, first time i've heard the name. that means a lot considering the prospectors around here. very intriguing and i've love to hear more...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

wait, i'd heard of him. just not much recently.


----------



## starbonis

I just saw T.Sani playing 19 th of April...fresh news !!!.
He plays with Gravelines (French League) Espoirs team (under 21). He is born in 1985, and plays with guy sometimes 3 or 4 years older.

Is he good/ Yes he is...he is such a presence in the court, his body is really mature.

Can he play in the NBA in some years: Yes if he goes on adding strenght to his body, adding some range to his J.

Will he play in Old State U.: strongly recruited by UMass and UCLA, but he should play in France, next year he has a chance to break in the pro line-up (at only 17) and may gain a lot of experience + some Euro-Cup exposure, meaning he could be playing for a power-house like Madrid or Bologna in two or three years

NBA: could become a Cliff Robinson in his prime Blazers year:scoring, rebounding, blocking shots 

LeBron/Tahirou: never saw LeBron execpt on highlight clips...but with the progress of international scouting, I don't think that if tahirou was better he wouldn't have already told that he would declare next year for 2004 draft. Not the case for the moment.


----------



## bender

I wrote informations on him some time ago. Here's the thread.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

If he was better than Lebron...scouts would be raving about him now. His name would be mentioned as #1 on all 2004 or later mocks.


----------



## -33-

NOPE


----------



## DanCaspi

Does anyone have a link to a profile of this guy?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

Here is our site's current scouting report:


http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/tahirousani.htm


----------



## Bball_Doctor

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Here is our site's current scouting report:
> 
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/tahirousani.htm


Did u guys manage to see him play or get footage of him? Also what do you think of Olu?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

100 points, 50 rebounds..thats crazy doesn't even matter if your playing against 10 year olds


----------



## starbonis

Yep, it's crazy...but it's true !!!!!!

It did go so wild for Sani, that people from opposite teams said he was over 18 (he played in the U14 class - little basket) because he came from Malia and his ID papers were not so clean.

So they took him to the hospital for an X-ray of the wrist and docs said he was 15 at best.

BUT, he played versus local boys from the neighbourhood, and not versus some selection. 
It was pure village ball, just imagine the impact of Shaq in a game between A-own and B-city...he was so dominant he never averaged under 35pts and 17 rebs


----------



## Kmasonbx

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> If he was better than Lebron...scouts would be raving about him now. His name would be mentioned as #1 on all 2004 or later mocks.


Not necesarilly because they hype machine didnt start for LeBron until after his junior year. And when your overseas no matter how much better the scouting is now, it still takes long for hype to get started, Darko is just recently receiving hype, and i have actually seen something on espn i think that said he may be as good as Dirk is right now. But in all likely hood Tahirou is not better then LeBron but their is always that chance.


----------



## digital jello

*Better than Bron?*

Probably not. LeBron is special.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> Not necesarilly because they hype machine didnt start for LeBron until after his junior year. And when your overseas no matter how much better the scouting is now, it still takes long for hype to get started, Darko is just recently receiving hype, and i have actually seen something on espn i think that said he may be as good as Dirk is right now. But in all likely hood Tahirou is not better then LeBron but their is always that chance.


You are right but actually Darko has been getting hype since late last year but scouts were actually following him since the year before. He didn't get raves until he started to get PT. As for Lebron...he was getting hype since 15! They called him the "next" even then...this is true. But he did not get national coverage until he became draft eligible or the season before last season when he was actually thinking of challenging the draft rule. I have actually heard of Sani before but I never saw him and don't have much info. But you are right...hype for int'l players start later than the domestic products.


----------



## jbplaya

Hype is just that......hype. Please don't believe it.


----------



## FSH

Wow this guy looks like he can become something special but how old is he what i have read is that no one really knows how old this guy is..Someone even said he might be as young as 15..but i dont no but that is some crazy stuff jumping from the foul line over 7 people wow now that is some crazy athletsim and if he was in the USA he would be more hype then Lebron and everyone would be drolling over him but he aint in american he is over seas that why he isnt as hype as Lebron..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Wow this guy looks like he can become something special but how old is he what i have read is that no one really knows how old this guy is..Someone even said he might be as young as 15..but i dont no but that is some crazy stuff jumping from the foul line over 7 people wow now that is some crazy athletsim and if he was in the USA he would be more hype then Lebron and everyone would be drolling over him but he aint in american he is over seas that why he isnt as hype as Lebron..


nope, there are plenty of guys that can leap in highschool, and score like crazy. lebron gets his all time high hype because he's more "special" than any previous player in highschool. he'd be getting plenty of hype for his grade, but it wouldn't be on the same scale as lebron.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> nope, there are plenty of guys that can leap in highschool, and score like crazy. lebron gets his all time high hype because he's more "special" than any previous player in highschool. he'd be getting plenty of hype for his grade, but it wouldn't be on the same scale as lebron.


of course if he had got that 100 point 50 rebound game in the states the hype machine would really start rolling...i agree with you there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

for example, wagner was proclaimed as the next AI, scored 100 points in a hs game for the first time since the 70s, and was the most prolific scorer to come through highschool in some time and his hype didn't reach one twentieth of lebron's. and don't tell me its cause he's not tall enough.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> for example, wagner was proclaimed as the next AI, scored 100 points in a hs game for the first time since the 70s, and was the most prolific scorer to come through highschool in some time and his hype didn't reach one twentieth of lebron's. and don't tell me its cause he's not tall enough.


You know what is even more amazing? Lisa Leslie of the Sparks scored 101 points in one half of a HS game. They were up like 103-24 or something by halftime. The coach of the other team refused to let his team go back onto the court in the second half and bolted the gymnasium...imagine how many points Leslie would have had...


----------



## starbonis

Sani appears in the 2004 mock draft at the ninth spot....Hmmmm, next year he will join the pro, and have a 2003-2004 season with ugly stats, alike a 18 years guy (U frosh) playing with pros.

Will see......


----------



## starbonis

Sani jumped over 7 people in a dunk contest, and not in a game....they were laying on the floor. The distance jumped is about 60 cms (2 feet) before free-throw line.


----------



## TMOD

'Tahirou Sani better than Lebron?'

:devil2:"Its getting cold down here..."


----------



## Vinsanity

he aint better than lebron, he's 10th on the 2004 mock draft


----------



## Kmasonbx

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> he aint better than lebron, he's 10th on the 2004 mock draft


You can't be serious using a mock draft as your only source and saying he is not better. He is a foreigner most NBA scouts haven't even heard of him probably, same way Josh Smith is probably a secret, but after next year they'll probably be the #1 and #2 picks in every mock. Nobody gets national coverage until the year they are eligible for the draft. LeBron was considered one of the 5 best players in the nation as a Sophomore, but outside of the high school basketball world nobody knew about him until this school year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't be serious using a mock draft as your only source and saying he is not better. He is a foreigner most NBA scouts haven't even heard of him probably, same way Josh Smith is probably a secret, but after next year they'll probably be the #1 and #2 picks in every mock. Nobody gets national coverage until the year they are eligible for the draft. LeBron was considered one of the 5 best players in the nation as a Sophomore, but outside of the high school basketball world nobody knew about him until this school year.


not true for lebron. he had the hype during his junior year...but he's a special case.


----------



## ltrain99

Yeah LeBron got all that hype as a junior but look at Derrick Character as an 8th grader, but u cnat comapre sani it is much easier to hype us palyers so young, foreign palyers are unknowns until they hit the pros


----------



## Kmasonbx

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> not true for lebron. he had the hype during his junior year...but he's a special case.


True he had some hype, but no more than Dajuan Wagner had, he was basically an unknown to people who didn't follow high school basketball at least somewhat. He was the kid that was on the cover of sports illustrated, not LeBron, who is possibly the second most famous basketball player in the world.


----------



## alex

So, has this debate been settled yet?

hahaha

where is Tahirou Sani anyways. . .?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Look at his Euro career here: http://www.lnb.fr/index.php?pid=22&id=A29739&from=2006&type=1

Not quite like LeBron


----------



## E.H. Munro

He's a free agent, too. Someone's gonna get a bargain, eh? :bsmile:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Isiah Thomas has already offered him $125 million.


----------



## starbonis

Sani plays in French Pro B, the second elite division.
He will never get better than that.


----------



## Skullbraker

I saw him play in the Icelandic Playoffs tonight for my favorite team and he posted 18 points (6 FTs) but missed alot (incl. 6 out of 6 3-pointers). Seems to be afraid of the foul and backs off the physical players. He takes bad decisions when the team needs to calm the game down. He needs to hit the gym big time! He was brushed off the rebound many times and recorded only 8 total in a game when he was supposed to be dominating his area. He will never play in the NBA or any elite team. Come on, he´s here in Iceland for christ´s sake


----------



## NikesNextDynasty

Thats nasty....


----------

